# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Конвертер Video 3GP Converter 3.2.3

## Gladiator666

Конвертирует .avi .3gp .mp4  и другие форматы с возможностью изменения изменения аудио и видео возможностей н-р разширение видео от 160*120 и до 720*576
и различное качество звучания...с разнообразной частотой.
все манипуляции увеличивают или уменьшают размер видео в зависимости от качества выбранного вами...
http://depositfiles.com/files/wbbsdbq9j

----------

